# Mr Anonymous



## petach (Jul 5, 2015)

This man smoked and his mush was interesting too. Double bonus....an interesting smoker as camera fodder. I asked if I could portrait him as he sat smoking and drinking beer in a local coffee bar. He said OK. He noticed my tremor and raised a brow. "Parkinson's....I am on medication" He said "So am I". "Parkinson's"? I asked. "Nah........anti psychotic" I stood back, pleased I had the 100-400. He looked a cross between an older McEnroe and a younger Keith Richard(!) In any event....he loved the camera and posed for all he was worth

The thick black lines on his face are shadows from the pergola in the cafe garden



Out of theShadows 2 by Pete Tachauer, on Flickr



Out of the Shadows by Pete Tachauer, on Flickr


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 5, 2015)

Excellent !


----------



## petach (Jul 5, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> Excellent !



thank ye kindly


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 5, 2015)

Post removed by Mod


----------



## Click (Jul 5, 2015)

Excellent. I really like the first portrait. Well done Petach.


----------



## DominoDude (Jul 5, 2015)

*Very well done, Petach!* The first one is solidly good.
I have to disagree with anyone saying this could ruin the reputation of photographers. You brought out a part of the soul of a human, in an, otherwise, anonymous person. You did so with respect of him; it can't be done in a better way.

Don't feel ashamed for anything regarding this shot or how you approached the situation.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 5, 2015)

That first shot is fantastic. It captures your eye and you stare at it.... it is more than a portrait.

If I were that guy I would be asking for a print to hang.....

BTW, you engaged the subject, asked permission, and took a fantastic shot. I think that gives photographers a good name....

Once again, that is a fantastic shot!


----------



## petach (Jul 5, 2015)

Dear All, I have not seen the post that has been modded out, so I know not what it said. I understand it was critical?

So, no....I am not ashamed of the shot. Never ever even entered my head to think so. I asked permission, I told the guy exactly what I would do AND I told him I would leaVE 2 A4 prints for him with the bar owner.....for free!

I like the shot, I think it is my best in my short career as a 'tog. 

So, thanks for the positives. Can anyone let me know what the offending reply to my post was? I would be interested to know.


----------



## Orangutan (Jul 5, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> BTW, you engaged the subject, asked permission, and took a fantastic shot. I think that gives photographers a good name....



+10

I find the second interesting because the vertical shadows suggests prison bars, something of a metaphor for his difficulties.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 5, 2015)

I had to come back and look at your first picture again....

I don't know how to properly explain it but WOW WOW WOW!!! It is a picture that you can stare at and get lost in.

It is one of the finest portrait shots that I have ever seen. Karsh would have been proud to have taken that shot.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Jul 5, 2015)

out standing both are top notch and amazing you sir did well.

the shadows and highlights and his face is just epic keep up the wonderful work


----------



## tolusina (Jul 5, 2015)

Absolutely Stunning!

The only thing I don't like about them is that I've nothing anywhere near that good........ :'(


----------



## petach (Jul 5, 2015)

beforeEos Camaras said:


> out standing both are top notch and amazing you sir did well.
> 
> the shadows and highlights and his face is just epic keep up the wonderful work





Don Haines said:


> I had to come back and look at your first picture again....
> 
> I don't know how to properly explain it but WOW WOW WOW!!! It is a picture that you can stare at and get lost in.
> 
> ...





DominoDude said:


> *Very well done, Petach!* The first one is solidly good.
> I have to disagree with anyone saying this could ruin the reputation of photographers. You brought out a part of the soul of a human, in an, otherwise, anonymous person. You did so with respect of him; it can't be done in a better way.
> 
> Don't feel ashamed for anything regarding this shot or how you approached the situation.





Click said:


> Excellent. I really like the first portrait. Well done Petach.





Sporgon said:


> Excellent !


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 6, 2015)

I was surprised to see my post removed by the mod, but I did return to this thread to say that, while I initially found the first shot especially to be almost cruel in its honesty, I may have been personally influenced by having an alcoholic brother whose life is in ruins.

While I was blunt, as said, I'm surprised something without a personal attack or foul language was removed. If what I said was perceived as personal, rather than to the posting of such a revealing portrait, I apologize.

Re-evaluating the shot and my first response, I'd say that excellent craft was employed, and that an arresting result was achieved. 

Still, a visceral response was only to be expected, and though I may not have used the terms of an art scholar to convey my personal feeling about the shot, and that in some circumstances a shot that captures a dark side or unattractive view might upset a subject, I will try to be more constructive with feedback in the future.

Best regards,
YuengLinger


----------



## petach (Jul 6, 2015)

YuengLinger said:


> I was surprised to see my post removed by the mod, but I did return to this thread to say that, while I initially found the first shot especially to be almost cruel in its honesty, I may have been personally influenced by having an alcoholic brother whose life is in ruins.
> 
> While I was blunt, as said, I'm surprised something without a personal attack or foul language was removed. If what I said was perceived as personal, rather than to the posting of such a revealing portrait, I apologise.
> 
> ...






It is very good of you to return to this thread to add more thoughts. You are an intelligent person and I appreciate why you may be upset. However, you must understand that a great deal of care went into the portraits and the results are from umpteen iterations; scrapped because they did not bring out the persona. 

I was the only person in the cafe to take an interest in him, to seek him out and talk to him. His face, lived in and witness to many things in his life, just begged to be photographed. Such character!

I never, shoot the homeless or other disadvantaged people unless to make a valid point, or if there is an incongruous juxta.......or with permission.

I lost a wife to cancer at 39 and brought up 2 children on my own, I had a heart attack in 2006....now I have Parkinsons. So, I have had an arse kicking but I don't feel qualified to tell others that they should not broach these issues in whatever way they wish. Being offensive diminishes the offender in the sight of others and does not need me to make comment.

I have a sense of humour and I use it in the introduction to some of my photography.....in a way .....to attract attention or draw attention to an aspect which may not immediately be clear to the viewer.

I am glad that you think the portrait is well crafted......my hard work paid off. My next visit to the cafe/bar will include him looking at my shots for the first time. I hope he likes them as much as others do.

`i would have been happy for your post to stay.....to answer your points (to this day, I have still not seen them as I was out all day when posted and subsequently removed.

Regards

Peter


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 6, 2015)

Petach, you are very understanding. You connected with your subject, which is not easy to do in such circumstances. And you obviously helped your viewers connect with him too. 

In fact, if are able to get follow-up shots, they will likely be very well received too. I'd like to see them.


----------



## Famateur (Jul 6, 2015)

I concur that these portraits are brilliantly captured and processed. Well done!



Truth be told, my very first thought, upon seeing the first portrait, was: "So this is what's become of Jeremy Clarkson! :'(


----------



## GammyKnee (Jul 6, 2015)

Really excellent shot, approached in a thoroughly laudable way.


----------



## distant.star (Jul 6, 2015)

.

Outstanding images.

And civility and accountability from everyone, except the "moderator."


----------



## petach (Jul 6, 2015)

distant.star said:


> .
> 
> Outstanding images.
> 
> And civility and accountability from everyone, except the "moderator."



Please don't blame the mod. It is a beastly task at best of times.....something along the lines "some of the people all of the time" or "all of the people some of the time" comes to mind in regard to Pleasing! It is a fine line....no one died or was injured and I think we are both happy with the resulting conversations.

OK, let's take photographs.......3.............2.....1.....go

Pete


----------



## petach (Jul 6, 2015)

Famateur said:


> I concur that these portraits are brilliantly captured and processed. Well done!
> 
> 
> 
> Truth be told, my very first thought, upon seeing the first portrait, was: "So this is what's become of Jeremy Clarkson! :'(




DUH! But of course! Why didn't I see it? I saw Johhny Mc and Keith Richards...... Clarkson yessss mwah-ha.....mwahhhhh-ha-ha-haaaaaaahhhh


----------



## Famateur (Jul 7, 2015)

petach said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > I concur that these portraits are brilliantly captured and processed. Well done!
> ...




I guess now there's only one thing left to say: "This just might be...the greatest portrait..._in the world!_"


----------



## 2n10 (Jul 7, 2015)

The first is hauntingly fantastic. A true masterpiece.


----------



## petach (Jul 7, 2015)

To say I am gobsmacked by the comments left here; it would be an understatement. I worked hard to get the shots to portray the true person in front of the lens. I started out in photography in 2011 and I never really felt before then that I had an artistic side to me, nor an eye for a shot.....let alone an ability to process the results. I am glad I started in 2011 and not before then because I may have become jaded.

I adore photography, it is on my mind day and night.

Thank you all for such high praise,

(before I get carried away though....let's see what judges say on competition evenings !!!!!)


----------



## Fosters (Jul 14, 2015)

Excelent photography
Rewards


----------

